# ULTRA MUSIC FESTIVAL - Outfit?



## sara (Feb 18, 2011)

We  might be going to Ultra Music Festival in Miami end of next month.. Been looking around for some hot, clubs oufits.. any suggestions?


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 18, 2011)

i don't know you personally, or your style, but my last girl liked this site:

3WISHES.COM - Buy Sexy Clubwear, Mini Dresses, Sexy Clothes, Womens Sexy Club Wear, Sexy Clothing and 3 Wishes Lingerie


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2011)

sara said:


> We  might be going to Ultra Music Festival in Miami end of next month.. Been looking around for some hot, clubs oufits.. any suggestions?



google "exotic club wear"

stuff like:
wickedtemptations.com
flirtcatalog.com

OR go shopping at any of the many strippers stores anywhere from Ft. Lauderdale on down to So Be!


----------

